
So, Are You Fed Up With Facebook? - getp
http://mashable.com/2008/05/07/so-are-you-fed-up-with-facebook/
======
senthil_rajasek
No. I am very excited about F8, especially after the Connect announcement.

Word is Mark Z in busy doing an outsourcing deal in India (anyone know
anything about this :) )

<http://kara.allthingsd.com/>

